# Well thats a Bloody nuisance



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans went for his hip op. today, but first he had the usual ECG, blood test etc. the op was to be tomorrow.
He will be home later, his blood is too thin for the operation to take place tomorrow they say, it has been re-scheduled for next Monday.
He stopped the blood thinner tablets yesterday under his cardiologists instructions, not soon enough it seems. What a pain in the arm.:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Jan. Hope he gets sorted soon. Seems you are both up for your 50000 mile service at the moment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a utter testicle ache Jan, I hope it all goes well for the next attempt


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the term 'Blood Thinning' is not right? 

What is put in place (and I am a user, same as Hank) is an anti-coagulation drug which prevents the blood from clotting.

My drug is Rivaroxaban as mentioned recently in the Warfarin thread, but there are others. Some are licenced for particular conditions, for example I could have Rivaroxaban before my heart op, but not after as it wasn't licenced at the time for post-operative tissue valves.

The test for INR which is done to check the blood is pretty standard and done before operations and also my Cardioversion in November.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the term 'Blood Thinning' is not right?
> 
> What is put in place (and I am a user, same as Hank) is an anti-coagulation drug which prevents the blood from clotting.
> 
> ...


Your right Peter, but Pradaxa also thins the blood as warferin does. 
PRADAXA can cause bleeding which can be serious, and sometimes lead to death. This is because PRADAXA is a* blood thinner medicine* that *lowers the chance of blood clots forming* in your body. take other medicines that increase your risk of bleeding, including: aspirin or aspirin-containing products.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Jan:

Read: Dabigatran, sold under the brand name Pradaxa among others, is an anticoagulant medication which can be taken by mouth.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dabigatran

Warfarin is a Rat poison, it works on Rodents by stopping blood clotting, or coagulating. It's medical uses on humans are the same, but we don't kill people with it 

XXX

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Sorry for the news. Hans much be too.

I hope they get it sorted soon

When it is sorted, will there be another 2 month wait for a slot? I hope not.

Give him our best wishes for a good result soon.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Sorry for the news. Hans much be too.
> 
> ...


No wait Geoff, they have already booked him in for Monday after lunch, he has instructions what to do between now and then to make sure his bloods not to thin.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> Jan:
> 
> Read: Dabigatran, sold under the brand name Pradaxa among others, is an anticoagulant medication which can be taken by mouth.
> 
> Peter


Yes Peter, Pradaxa is what he takes 150mg. twice a day and has been for years. I don't understand whats going on exactly, he only spoke to his professor a few days ago who gave him the instructions to take the last capsule on Sunday morning.
When he's home I will know the full story.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, he should be told to stop 3 days or so before the operation, that's standard procedure. They will start him back on it within 24 hours normally.

Hope he gets sorted out, sorry for being a bit 'picky'  

XXX

Peter


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

When I switched from Warfarin, which has a neuraliser, I was told that each of my edoxoban tablets only lasted 24hrs, so if I was due any invasive procedures, I would only have to stop the day before.


Malcolm


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a bummer Jan - you've both to go through all the prep again. :-(


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

Even a standard dose of aspirin daily needs to be stopped several days before an op 

I’m sure they will sort it Jan

They are not going to take even the slightest chance that his blood coagulation function will be impaired 
Following an op 

Sandra


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Jan just posted on other thread and just caught this one.

Still wish him the best from us but now for a few days time instead

note to self pay more attention to posts

Ian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*update*

He arrived home at 7pm last night.

He rang me at 10.30 am in the morning to say he didn't feel well.
When the nurse took his BP it was 179/? "no wonder you didn't feel well" she said.
His haemoglobin is also low.
I imagine the BP was due to stress, but he won't admit that.
Today we go to the doctor to collect some injections he has to use for 5 days, will report back on that later.
Back to the hospital next Monday after lunch when he will have a blood test and we hope all will be well for the op.

By the way, his heart professor (lovely man) joined the Orthopaedic doctors and Hans to discuss what should be done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tell him he has lots of friends over here wishing him well Gerty.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Jan. Better safe than sorry though.


Chris just had is scheduled echocardiogram cancelled because two cath labs are out of action. They have rebooked him to be at the hospital in early Feb for 7.15 am!!! We live about 15 miles away. I can't drive because of my seizure. This means a 15 mile out of hours taxi ride. Another taxi ride back.
Before the cancellation I had organised taxis, buses, and lifts to get us both there and back. All had to be cancelled.


Not sure the dog will be up for a 5am walk before we go  She refuses to use the garden as a toilet.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

What a pain. Sorry for your troubles Pat. When my son was due for his hearing implant last year, after sitting waiting for 4 hours they cancelled on account of a broken machine. End result was that it cost him a month's employment (and money) due to a knock-on effect! Incompetence and inefficiency cost immeasurable sums of money, not to mention aggravation and high blood pressure.

That's one thing that's most annoying about the NHS - you simply have no say about what would be a convenient time for an appointment. Different if it's an emergency. When in hospital a couple of years ago I had to have a scan at 2.30am because that's when the machine was available! Luckily I could lie in my bed and didn't have to travel there. Recently a friend was advised of an appointment at 4am on a Sunday morning. They were surprised so queried it. Thankfully it was a typo.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Sorry to hear that Jan. Better safe than sorry though.
> 
> Chris just had is scheduled echocardiogram cancelled because two cath labs are out of action. They have rebooked him to be at the hospital in early Feb for 7.15 am!!! We live about 15 miles away. I can't drive because of my seizure. This means a 15 mile out of hours taxi ride. Another taxi ride back.
> Before the cancellation I had organised taxis, buses, and lifts to get us both there and back. All had to be cancelled.
> ...


Now that really is annoying, have you tried phoning to get a different appointment time Pat? Hans wouldn't have that, he phoned to make an appointment with the doctor this morning at 8.30 she said he could see the doctor at 10.30, "We are still in bed, can we come later" "OK 11.00 will that be alright." Thats one plus living where we do, the minus is a decent hospital is at least an hour away.

Anyway, the doctor said the high BP was nothing to worry about, it is expected in those circumstances, he gave him the 4 anti coagulant injections out of his cupboard so no detour to the Chemist. So now its no more Pradaxa after Wednesday, 4 days of the jabs, back to hospital on Monday by taxi (paid for by the health service) and all being well his new hip on Tuesday.
Its lovely to know your all thinking of him, thanks he says.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Please tell Hans that we are thinking of him too.

Yvonne once had an operation booked but when we walked through the door they said "Didn't you get our email delaying the procedure until tomorrow ?" When we checked the time sent we were already on the train getting to the hospital. I guess some staff are simply gormless. We can laugh about it now. 

Keep smiling yourselves - It really does help, as you know. 


.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jan, Chris would not dream of asking a receptionist to change an appointment. He gets acutely embarrassed if I query an appointment time. He also will not ask a shop assistant to find something or question them about a product feature etc. I think it is because he has never worked in any sort of customer service roll. He thinks they will be annoyed. I tell him that most of them are bored out of their brains and are crying out for a customer to talk to them. That is all except doctor's receptionists of course. Having worked on a vet's reception desk I was ok for the first five minutes of searching for the perfect appointment but might have lost patience when the umpteenth alternative was turned down


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What are you both doing in bed mid morning is what I wanna know? No wonder Hans Blood pressure is up. Little devils!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> What are you both doing in bed mid morning is what I wanna know? No wonder Hans Blood pressure is up. Little devils!


https://archive.org/details/MaryHopkinThoseWhereTheDays


----------

